
Show HN: A static site generator as a service - Appernetic
https://appernetic.io
======
asteadman
Interesting. I've been planning in my head a very similar idea. Best of luck
to you!

~~~
Appernetic
Thanks! It's more difficult than you can imagine to develop...

